
Ask HN: Why don't more companies post to SlackAtWork.com? - jamey-aha
Raising hundreds of millions of dollars in funding and being valued around $5 Billion, Slack is a juggernaut.<p>They offer a free job board for paying customers but there are only 30 jobs posted.<p>Why don&#x27;t more people post to job boards that they have easy access to? Seems like an easy win for most organizations looking to hire.
======
twobyfour
1) awareness. I didn't even know that site existed

2) Chicken and egg problem / opportunity cost. Every additional site I post a
job on costs me time in posting the job and making sure the formatting works
on that site. (The latter is a non-trivial time-sink). A site that has only 30
jobs probably isn't getting enough traffic from job seekers to be worth my
time and energy.

3) I have no particular interest in reaching a pool of candidates whose only
outstanding characteristic is that they want to use Slack at work.

4) Saying we use Slack at work does little to nothing to differentiate my
company from those with whom we're competing for talent. Really, it doesn't
even differentiate us all that much from those who use NO chat software at
work.

